# Who knew such a troublesome history could be so frickin' cute?! MARTYS ABLE



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Please meet Marty's Able, while I know Tara was able to get the first shots when he still had his eyes closed... but now his eyes are open, his teeth are sharp, he's up and running and ready to find some trouble! Able knows he has Marty wrapped around his little finger/paw lol. The little stinkers discovered a pot belly stove and rumbled in the soot so please forgive the snout and paws!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Too cute! I'm loving the black brindle pups though! Great shots Shana and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Bev, I fell in love with a little black brindle male. He just had this invincibility complex and went around jumping and biting EVERYTHING. Didn't matter if it was moving or not hahaha.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like how Debo was when I first met him when I flew to Kenai to get him! He was a hell raiser in his puppy-dom lol. That's who I thought of when I saw those little black brindles when Tara first posted the pix of them. Ugh... I NEED another APBT! My little black and tan boys are good for the soul, but the house just ain't the same w/out an APBT around!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

awesome!!! SOOOO cute! only a couple more weeks for us and we will have bundles of cuteness on the gound too. I love the website in the picture too. Sneaky!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww great pics, I am just in love with that red male, Able, Martyis gonna have his hands full for sure. Great pics Shana, thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG soooooooo cute!!!!! Thanks for the update Shana that's so awesome. You all are lucky getting to go see Marty and play with the dogs. I want one so so bad.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

CUTE!  Lil Bit's babies?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

@Tye yeah that little boy sure has stolen both Marty and Nancy's heart. I'll tell them that you love Able just as much as they do 

@ Krystal it is always a pleasure to go see Marty and Nancy. It is a little bit of a drive, but worth every minute.

@Megatron, yes these are Bits pups.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG so freakin adorable! I lubs them!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's another picture that Dig took of the pups... i just stole it from Marty... my favorite is the one in the front


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

aw. Look at the little Beia's! (cute brindle pups)

Very cute pups!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's crazy how fast these pups have already grown lol they are so cute. I love the group shot the best.


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

*Marty said enjoy!!!*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting up some more pictures Nancy  I pray for you guys and everything that is within tooths reach with this little boogers! I love visiting pups but jimeny crickets I couldn't handle another litter!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I love those black brindles!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they're sooo cute!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pitwoman;451719
[IMG said:


> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c218/Marty2k6/Lilbits%20pups/10.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh. my. freakin. goodness...... so stinking cute.. aaahhhhhhh!!!!!!:roll:


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

So stinkin' CUTE!!! I just wanna pick one up and go :hug:
I got a kick out of the adorable rat attack picture!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute pups. I love the rubber rat too!


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

all you can say when you look at those little faces is...AAAAAWWWWW
It looks like the one that is being held in the pictures might just be the favorite!! I Love the pictures they are just to sweeet.
Thanks for sharring.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all so gorgeous just like their mommy!They are getting big quick!
I look forward to the next update!


----------

